# Is there a such thing as a HEALTHY Maltese?!?!?



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't heard one good, happy, healthy story of a Maltese yet  Are all Maltese going to become sick and die? Everyone on this board has stories about how their Malt died at 6 months old... 5 years old... just young! Are their any HEALTHY Malts out there!?!? Seriously, it's depressing to be getting a Maltese and not hear one happy story on this board


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My Preston is perfectly healthy, and he is also from a reputable show breeder.

The reason why people are sharing their stories of their puppymill/backyard breeder dogs who were sick is because you are supporting a puppymill. They are just trying to warn you that you need to be prepared in the (likely) case that your puppy is very ill. It could cost thousands upon thousands of dollars in vet costs if the puppy ends up having a genetic problem. I think everyone feels like no matter how many warnings they give, you either just don't understand or are choosing to support a puppymill anyway rather than walk away from the deal (even though you may be out a few hundred dollars).

EDIT: I'm sorry for coming across as so negative, but I just don't know how else to say it. The members here are only trying to educate and help you make a good decision. You may end up with a healthy Maltese (or Maltese mix possibly), and if you do, be very thankful.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I got Nikki from a small show breeder. Like many people and animals, she isn't absolutely perfect. She has a minor health issue, but there are no symptoms, and all of her blood work is normal. She's in great health, and a very happy little girl. The only time we see the vet is for yearly blood work. 

I had a Bichon Frise before her that I got from a pet shop. She was sick her entire life. 

The reason why you read about health issues a lot on this forum, is because people come here seeking help when their dog is not feeling well. 

You don't usually see posts that read, "Hi, my dog is healthy and happy and has no issues at all." 

KWIM?

The key to having a happy healthy Maltese is getting it from a good breeder, feeding it proper food, letting it live in a non-toxic environment, and giving it lots of attention and LOVE.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie came from a BYB. I got him before I even knew what that meant. I don't think he is a pure bred Maltese. In fact I am almost sure he has mix in him. He is however 5 and half and healthy. He has had vaccine reactions, but other than that he is fine. I think the reason you hear so much about sick Maltese is beacause no one bothers to post about their healthy dogs, other than to show pictures sometimes. I have a number of friends that have Maltese, and for the most part they are healthy. Many Maltese live to over 15. Check Maltese rescue and see how many older, healthy Maltese are out there,. (way too many).


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I got Nikki from a small show breeder. Like many people and animals, she isn't absolutely perfect. She has a minor health issue, but there are no symptoms, and all of her blood work is normal. She's in great health, and a very happy little girl. The only time we see the vet is for yearly blood work.
> 
> I had a Bichon Frise before her that I got from a pet shop. She was sick her entire life.
> 
> ...


Amen!:thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Of course. But why would anybody be posting about their healthy pets on a board geared towards health problems?

I have an 11 1/2 year old who gets nothing other than routine care and dental cleanings. My 4 year old is very athletic...an occasional strain from blasting about and routine dental care is about it for him these days. 

I've had the local mill dog who died at age 3 (GME). I had the dog with genetic liver problems who made it to age 5. 

Breeding is not a science, but having a breeder who knows their pedigrees and is making careful, educated decisions about breeding gives a much higher chance of a healthy pup than a breeder who tosses two dogs together to have some pups.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You joined a month ago. Have you read the MANY threads here?

There are thousands of threads, featuring healthy/happy Maltese.
Read up. 

Mine are all rescues. They have/are/were, living a wonderful life,
with the exception of my Sammie, they all lived a full life. Many
had issues, but were dealt with, thru myself and rescue.


As far as supporting/condoning poor breeding practices, well that's 
on your head. Once again, read up.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy and Toy are both healthy little girls. I think you are basing your findings on a forum where many come to ask opinions or experience in different health issues, so it seems most are unhealthy, when, in fact, most are healthy if coming from a reputable breeder.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My Sam who I got from a small show breeder lived to almost 16; she had a heart murmur the last few years but was otherwise perfectly healthy. She did have bad teeth but that was as much from my ignorance on proper care as anything.

Sweetness who is 2 came from another small show breeder and she is perfectly healthy. She had a UTI a few months back but is otherwise healthy. 

Tessa is a rescue so I don't know her history.

Many times people come to this forum looking for suggestions, help, and prayers for their fluffs. If you browse the Pictures section, you'll see many more healthy fluffs that you don't hear about in the Health section.

There is no guarantee that any dog you get will be healthy; getting a pup from a breeder who shows, and is committed to the health and improvement of the breed, greatly improves your chances.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I asked the same question when I first joined SM. Please read this thread; you'll feel much better:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/102427-just-record.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had posted and told you about Archie's legs being bad....he's from a pet shop (puppy mill).

Abbey and Ava are very healthy. :thumbsup: I didn't know you wanted to know about dogs that I got from better breeders.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

okay thanks to everyone who knows my situation and posted positive things. as for the others who were being rude, no thanks.. sorry. i'm usually a pretty tolerant person and take everyones advice. i've taken as much advice as i can - but i can't control my life! MY PARENTS DO. they won't let me change breeders or say "no" to a cheap dog. SORRY!
yes, i've been on here for only a month. i've actually spent many hours looking at old threads and recent ones. don't try to tell me what i haven't done. i HAVE listened to everyone and i've been taking all the info very well.
PLUS, i've posted threads. i didn't ask about how unhealthy everyone's dogs were. i wanted to know positive things too. I CAN'T HELP THAT I'M NOW SUPPORTING A PUPPYMILL. i've already said i'll never buy from a breeder again and my parents will never let me change my choice on this dog. will you stop beating me up about it? why is everyone so negative? only a couple people on here have actually said "at least she'll be in a good home now" instead of saying "you're going to be paying $15,000 in vet bills and then she's going to die." i understand i'll be paying $10,000 a year on her now.
sorry to be a complete witch, but i keep getting told the same thing over and over and over again that i've already taken in and completely understand. repeating yourself isn't going to help me at all.
and then i decided to post it under the "health" section because i figured that's where it goes. i understand it's a place where you usually post about sick animals. but mine wasn't.

once again, thanks to everyone who was actually nice and understands the situation.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> You joined a month ago. Have you read the MANY threads here?
> 
> There are thousands of threads, featuring healthy/happy Maltese.
> Read up.
> ...


i HAVE "read up." have you even looked at my threads to understand? probably not.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Alice Ana said:


> i HAVE "read up." have you even looked at my threads to understand? probably not.


Yes I have, and do not understand. Nor do my dogs.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is one thing I am frustrated about forums. People come to forums only if they want informations or if they need help. When there is no problems, you don't hear from them. What they don't understand is that if nobody posts, the forum is going to be inactive and after a while close down and not be there the day they need it. So in order for a forum to survive, it needs thousand of people, but the majority of the people posting are having problems and this gives the impression that something is wrong with the breed. It does not help with the bashing of BYB, even with the good intention of educating people, all it does is scaring people. All they get out of this is that there is no such thing as a healthy Maltese, especially not if they cannot fork out between a 1,000 and 3,000 $. I can see it again and again, you start all out with good intentions and then get carried away. And you forget that even dogs coming from show breeders have LUXATING PATELLAS, one of the common things mentioned for not going with a BYB. Some illnesses come up only later in the life of the dog. Have you forgotten that a 7 years old dog is an old dog ? He is a senior like you will be after your sixties ! And that's when the **** will hit the fan ! people or dogs ! It's not nice getting older. It's certainly not getting better. Sorry but I had to vent.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Shelby,

I hope your pup has a great long healthy life. I know you tried to educate your parents and they are going to do what they want to do and its no reflection on you. There are lots of poorly bred Maltese that live long healthy lives, and there are also some reputable breeders who breed a dog that ends up with some health issue. 

Don't take everything said on a forum so personally. And those on the forum who have tried the "scare " tactics, please try to put yourself in this teenagers place. She is not in a position to heed any of your warnings. In fact stop scaring this kid. This forum is to be positive and helpful....so lets all try to be. She should be commended for trying to educate herself and learn how to care for her pup.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> Have you forgotten that a 7 years old dog is an old dog ? He is a senior like you will be after your sixties ! .


While 7 years old is considered "old" for a large breed dog, especially the giant breeds, a 7 year old toy dog is not at all old. I would consider them middle aged but definitely not "old". Toy dogs have a lifespan of 15-20 years if they are healthy and well cared for. 

To the OP - my aunt has had Maltese that have lived to be 19 and 20 so yes, there are plenty of healthy Maltese out there. I think what everyone has tried to stress to you is that you have a MUCH better chance of having a genetically healthy dog if you buy from a reputable breeder. Because backyard breeders and mills don't know their lines and don't health screen, you have a lot higher chance of getting a dog with health issues. Hopefully you'll be one of the lucky ones and get a dog that is in very good health and will live a very long time. I hate the thought of anyone supporting a puppymill but I do realize that you are a teenager and not in control of this situation...I just hope you'll take good care of your new puppy and learn as much as you can to make good choices when it comes to buying/adopting dogs in the future.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Shelby, I know your situation because, trust me, I've been there. Just be happy with your baby, keep trying to teach your parents, learn from this experience, and post lots of pictures. 

Maltese are a healthy breed, but like most breeds, have genetic problems that need to be paid attention to. Puppy mills don't pay attention to them, but that doesn't mean your puppy won't be perfectly healthy. Don't worry, okay. Just have fun!  

That being said, I hope that Alice will live a long, healthy, and happy life! :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't remember if I responded to your other thread or not. My oldest Maltese Mia from a BYB had hypoglycemia, has LP4 and very shallow hip sockets and is guaranteed to get arthritis.

My second Cody is from a BYB that needed to rehome him. He has LP2 on one knee besides that totally healthy to date. 

My third KCee is a puppy mill rescue besides his over bite and LP1 one on knee totally healthy to date.

Bella my fourth from a reputable breeder knock on wood totally healthy to date.

I don't know what their future holds but you can bet anything I will do whatever it takes in my power to keep them healthy. Including good food, not over vaccinating and feeding supplements. I would love them to be around until they are 15-17 years.:blush:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> I asked the same question when I first joined SM. Please read this thread; you'll feel much better:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/102427-just-record.html


Exactly. Why would I boast around saying, "Oh, my Gigi is sooo healthy!" :HistericalSmiley: LOL My Gigi has never had a health problem, not even an ear infection or diarrhea.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

well, people generally post a thread when their maltese is sick - to ask for help - its makes so much sense that more threads would be about sick maltese than healthy ones!

Milo is from a reputable show breeder and has no major health issues.

My parents bought me Milo as a present for my 18th birthday/graduation - I picked the breeder, I picked him - if it had been left to my parents they would have gotten me one from a mill/BYB. Now, after I have told them all about that they wouldn't dream of it.

I would urge you to talk more to your parents about this.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Shelby,

I didn't know that you are a teenager and that your parents aren't going to get you a dog from a show breeder. I thought you were an adult trying to make a decision. I'm sorry, I didn't understand your situation. I was just trying to help you make a good decision to spare you future hurt. 

You've learned a lot from this forum on how to keep your future dog healthy and happy. 

I truly hope that everything works out for you, and that you have many years of happiness with a sweet Maltese puppy who will be everything you want, wherever you get her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My 2 Malts are A-1++++,they're so healthy even the vet is shocked. My 2 rehomers/adoptees are healthy now,but their issues were neglect. The vet still can't believe my pair of 6 year old Malts,6 year old Cocker,5 year old Malt that is only 4 pounds and my other rehomer Bitsy can walk 3 miles w/o me having to carry them!
We tend to focus on our little ones who don't feel good but I think overall,most of the Malts are pretty healthy,many reaching 16 years old before they go to the bridge...
Many of us take in rescues so we do have health issues w/ them,sometimes temporary ,sometimes permanent. So you might hear about sick little ones more than usual. Overall I think a good majority are pretty healthy.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not trying to be rude I just have a question....

It says on the tracker that your puppy is 1 month old? So you probably don't have it yet right? 

My question is why can't you (or your parents) change your mind and choose a different puppy from a breeder and not support a puppymill? Why did you choose this particular puppy?

I'm sorry, I just don't understand your situation and would like to. Maybe I am misunderstanding something?


----------



## malts4me (Mar 19, 2010)

Shelby,
I have read your past threads and understand your situation. As a teacher I have seen how unbending some parents can be all too well. Given the circumstances I have to commend your dedication to Alice. You are learning as much as possible to help Alice as well as yourself, you are a very smart young woman and will make a wonderful malt-mom. Don't let others deter you, keep asking questions and learning. You and Alice both willl be the better for it. And by the way, what happened to my Gracie was a freak thing. My Aunt's maltese is 18 and going strong!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

My Andy lived to be 14.5 in perfect health his ENTIRE life, no sickness at all. What got him was a disgusting inoperable tumor. After having thought it was a gallbladder ruptured, opted for the sugery because the vet said he acted like a 7 year old dog, no one could ever believe he was 14...so he would have made it through the gallbladder surgery and still been with us today, if it weren't for a tumor. Why do dogs get tumors? I dunno, why do people and children and babies get tumors? I dunno...

So yes there are healthy ones. If it wasn't for that I believe my Andy would still be here and would have turned 15 in March. Bless his heart, he was the best dog in the world. Some occassionaly ear infection type things up until then, but that was it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Shelby, I really think it would best if you stopped starting threads asking questions about puppymills or health. You are bound to get answers you don't like or that upset you.

If your parents are forcing you to get this puppy, then whatever we say doesn't really matter, does it?

I'd suggest you stick around and learn how to care for your puppy once she arrives.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee is healthy!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Shelby -- In one of your other threads (http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...im-getting-alice-puppymill-4.html#post1757199) I posted about my healthy dogs. I've had Maltese for more than 10 years now, started with dogs adopted from rescue groups, then added some well bred dogs from very small show breeders, and now breeding Maltese on a very small scale. As many have said, a lot of people have found the SM forum while searching for info on health issues. BUT there's a whole world full of healthy Maltese out there whose owners never found SM because they have healthy dogs and have no need to search the internet for info on health issues. Just as a reminder, following is what I said in your earlier thread about my dogs. If hindsight were 20/20 I bet every single person on SM would do something differently than they did in the past. Hang in there. Not all is doom and gloom.


_Shelby, my first 3 Maltese were rescue dogs; Andy from a home breeder who thought it would be fun to breed her girl to her daughter's boy, Grace was born in a shelter to a mom who was pregnant when purchased at a puppymill cull auction, and Skipper whose origins were unknown. Skipper had known health issues (teeth, heart & kidneys) when I adopted him at almost 8 years old, he lived to be a week short of 14 yrs. old and did not cost thousands of dollars to keep him alive. Andy (almost 13 yrs. old) and Grace (11 yrs. old) are very healthy, happy and active dogs who have cost no more to care for than all of my well bred dogs. I do not support the breeding practice of just putting two dogs together and making puppies, whether it's a mill or backyard breeder or anybody else. But please don't think that because your puppy is not from a show breeder that she and you are automatically in for years of health issues and thousands of dollars in veterinary expenses. If that were true not many people would ever adopt a rescue dog. We always hear the horror stories but not nearly as often hear the stories of the healthy dog who lived a long life despite its less than perfect beginning._

_Good food, clean water, fresh air, exercise, and lots and lots of love and gentle guidance go a long way toward helping any dog live a long and healthy life._

_MaryH _


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm really sorry for snapping guys. i was having a rough day already and i came to this forum to cheer me up but it just put me in an even worse mood when i read all the negative comments i had. i didn't mean to be mean, i'm just trying to understand.

amby, i have talked to them every single day about it.

thanks everyone, and sorry again. i expected positive answers - but i guess when your puppy is coming from a puppymill, you'll never get any.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think you have to try to understand that a lot of the people here have had bad experiences with poorly bred pups and feel a personal responsibility to help inform/educate anyone who may be walking the same path they once did. You can't take it personally. It's certainly not an attack on your character or your puppy, it's just that people feel responsible to do their own small part to stop millers. Even if there is nothing you can do at this point, maybe this thread (and your others) will help someone else one day. God forbid something should happen to Alice Ana, health-wise, I'm sure you would be one of those front-runners, adamant to stop others from making the same mistakes you did. 

I, as well as many others, have shown you previous threads and personal anecdotes of Maltese that have lived long, healthy lives, so it does happen. Try not to be negative. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst, and focus on reading some threads about the more practical grooming/training issues you'll inevitably face once she's home (only 6-8 more weeks to go, right?  ).


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

EmmasMommy said:


> Shelby,
> 
> I hope your pup has a great long healthy life. I know you tried to educate your parents and they are going to do what they want to do and its no reflection on you. There are lots of poorly bred Maltese that live long healthy lives, and there are also some reputable breeders who breed a dog that ends up with some health issue.
> 
> Don't take everything said on a forum so personally. And those on the forum who have tried the "scare " tactics, please try to put yourself in this teenagers place. She is not in a position to heed any of your warnings. *In fact stop scaring this kid. This forum is to be positive and helpful....so lets all try to be. She should be commended for trying to educate herself and learn how to care for her pup.*


:goodpost:

While I know it is well-intentioned and I fully support the cause of helping and educating folks about the problems with buying from the "puppy producers" as opposed to ethical breeders, I wish people would temper the over the top claims about the many thousands of dollars in medical bills you can expect from a poorly bred dog. I have friends who have dogs from very reputable places who have also spent many thousands of dollars on their health conditions. At the same time, I have been fortunate enough to share my home with many rescue dogs who were clearly poorly bred but lived well into their teen years. It is *NOT* true that you will automatically have a sick dog if he isn't well bred. It is also *NOT* true that you will get a healthy dog if you get him from a caring breeder. 

Remember, as you try to scare someone away from a greeder you may also scare some potential adopters away from wonderful and even healthy rescue dogs with these over the top claims. :blink:

IMHO the primary reason for not buying from a greeder is not the risks. It is the perpetuating of suffering and the sustaining of greeders income and motivation to continue. 

The young woman who started this post is not going to perpetuate suffering at all. She already knows when she is old enough to make her own decisions that she will make more informed decisions. Lets please remember that and support her as she comes here for our help. :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> While I know it is well-intentioned and I fully support the cause of helping and educating folks about the problems with buying from the "puppy producers" as opposed to ethical breeders, I wish people would temper the over the top claims about the many thousands of dollars in medical bills you can expect from a poorly bred dog. I have friends who have dogs from very reputable places who have also spent many thousands of dollars on their health conditions. At the same time, I have been fortunate enough to share my home with many rescue dogs who were clearly poorly bred but lived well into their teen years. It is *NOT* true that you will automatically have a sick dog if he isn't well bred. It is also *NOT* true that you will get a healthy dog if you get him from a caring breeder.
> 
> ...


Very true and touching Carina. So well said.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> While I know it is well-intentioned and I fully support the cause of helping and educating folks about the problems with buying from the "puppy producers" as opposed to ethical breeders, I wish people would temper the over the top claims about the many thousands of dollars in medical bills you can expect from a poorly bred dog. I have friends who have dogs from very reputable places who have also spent many thousands of dollars on their health conditions. At the same time, I have been fortunate enough to share my home with many rescue dogs who were clearly poorly bred but lived well into their teen years. It is *NOT* true that you will automatically have a sick dog if he isn't well bred. It is also *NOT* true that you will get a healthy dog if you get him from a caring breeder.
> 
> ...


Yup ~ :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I bought my first two from a BYB,before I knew what a BYB was. I've seen BYB's where people just have them warehoused and all they do is breed them,then dump their poor overbred,non socialized dogs in the shelter where I volunteered. :angry::smilie_tischkante:They knew the odds against successful adoption...

We'd bust bum to get them adoptable.:wub:

If I hadn't gotten the two I have now,I wouldn't have been contacted my that same breeder,years later,who had given her dogs away to relatives,once she was done w/ them,to please take them in. Her own daughters were going to euthanize them after keeping them outside or in horse barn in winter... just because they were tired of them. One was the mother of my girls...So I'd like to think that my mistake allowed me to be there for two more who wouldn't have had anyone.:mellow:

I know many who wouldn't take rescues,or shelter dogs,thinking they're not going to be healthy or some gorgeous looking specimin of canine perfection. I think all the dogs we've had were beautiful...love and good care insured that. All mine lived to be quite old.German shepherd w/ a bad heart murmur,on death row,lived to be almost 13.Several shelpter adoptees lived to be 13-15. My dalmatian lived to be 16.5,that's old for a dalmatian...

I treasured them all and would take another rescue in two seconds...if I already didn't have 5 dogs and a cat.
Treasure you little Alice, whatever the path,it brought you to together and I see a happy future for her. Post piccies when you can.

Just remember...Maltese are like potato chips...you can't just have one...they're addicitive....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Alice Ana said:


> I haven't heard *one* good, happy, healthy story of a Maltese yet  Are *all* Maltese going to become sick and die? *Everyone* on this board has stories about how their Malt died at 6 months old... 5 years old... just young! Are their *any* HEALTHY Malts out there!?!? Seriously, it's depressing to be getting a Maltese and not hear *one* happy story on this board


 
I think the reason why there were "not so nice" replies is because you over-generalized in your original question.

It would be like me going to a Toyota Prius forum and asking "Why do *ALL* Prius cars have bad brakes? How come *everyone* who bought a Prius had a family member die from a car accident due to bad brakes? Seriously, it's depressing to be getting a Prius and know that I will die because the brakes will fail"

You seem like an intelligent person so we both know that not all Prius owners will die from bad brakes, right?:thumbsup:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Cute Chloe said:


> I think the reason why there were "not so nice" replies is because you over-generalized in your original question.
> 
> It would be like me going to a Toyota Prius forum and asking "Why do *ALL* Prius cars have bad brakes? How come *everyone* who bought a Prius had a family member die from a car accident due to bad brakes? Seriously, it's depressing to be getting a Prius and know that I will die because the brakes will fail"
> 
> You seem like an intelligent person so we both know that not all Prius owners will die from bad brakes, right?:thumbsup:


I agree w/ this so much, the original post rubbed me the wrong way too. I've been a member here for years and I was wondering if I was even in the right place. There are many posts that have nothing to do w/ health issues. If you are looking in the health or breeder sub forums of course unhealthy dog are going to come up more often. Especially when discussing puppymills and BYBs. 

For the record my obviously poorly bred Maltese who was adopted from my local Humane Society, is now 11 1/2 years old and (knock on wood) has only had some minor dental issues. As is the Rottweiler I purchased from a BYB almost 5 years ago. 

The fact of the matter is that it's not really too late in this situation. Once someone has their dog all you can say is please buy from better breeder or go w/ rescue next time, but you don't have your puppy yet. I understand your parents are rigid on getting this puppy or *none at all. *I emphasize this b/c that is an option, as unappealing as it sounds. And I'm not saying that's what you should do either, just that there is another option and it isn't too late. (You keep saying otherwise.) Why keep beating a dead horse by continually bringing up the puppymill issue? I don't think there's anything that hasn't been said and the answers aren't going to change. Get your puppy or don't, I'm sure you will be welcome here either way. :thumbsup: If you get her, you now have the advantage of knowing what could go wrong and the possibility of catching it early b/c of all the "negative" replies.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> While I know it is well-intentioned and I fully support the cause of helping and educating folks about the problems with buying from the "puppy producers" as opposed to ethical breeders, I wish people would temper the over the top claims about the many thousands of dollars in medical bills you can expect from a poorly bred dog. I have friends who have dogs from very reputable places who have also spent many thousands of dollars on their health conditions. At the same time, I have been fortunate enough to share my home with many rescue dogs who were clearly poorly bred but lived well into their teen years. It is *NOT* true that you will automatically have a sick dog if he isn't well bred. It is also *NOT* true that you will get a healthy dog if you get him from a caring breeder.
> 
> ...



Excellent post and great advice Carina!!

To Shelby~ Enjoy your new baby when you get her. And like Michelle said, Maltese are addictive. I'm already contemplating on when we will add another, in a couple of years of course!(or sooner if the right pup/opportunity comes)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My first Malt, Missy came from a BYB... and yes she had lots of health issues and we did indeed spend LOTS of money on addresing her health issues.
My Naddie, a rescue and a Maltese mx, had been extremely neglected and had just about every parasite including heartworm before being saved from a kill shelter by a rescue group. At that time even they thought it might be more merciful to all her to be PTS....but the fostermom from rescue said no, she HAD to give her a chance. She nursed her back to health and put her up for adoption and we were blessed to have gotten her.
We've had her over 4 years ( she was abt 2 when we got her).
By the time I adopted her I had learned a LOT about the increased possibility of health issues ahead.In other words I knew what I might be in for. I keep close eye on her, and have her reg check-ups and additional vet visits if I think anything is 'off'.
So far she is in excellent health condition. Her only issue is an eye condition that we took her to specialist for and dx with what is called 'Iris-Atrophy" . ( I had noticed her 'squinting' more than normal when outside) This means her iris doesn't close as it should in bright light so she has to wear 'sunglasses' and/or visor when out in bright sunshine for extended period of time. It doesn't affect her vision. 
So what I'm saying is yes, ideally there would be no mills and no BYBs , they sicken me to tell you the truth! 
Having said that, in your situation..where your parents insist on getting this little pooch... you now are educated to keep more on top of things than you might have to be otherwise in order to do the best possible to keep her healthy. 
I suggest more and earlier full blood panels to keep an eye on what might be going on behind the scenes. This way, you can better nip things in the bud by addressing the issue and warding off it being more serious. Often doing this shows 'potential' problems and can be taken care of before otherwise seeing symptoms at which point it might be more difficult to take care of.
I also want to be sure others who might consider adopting a rescue ( often the result of mills and BYBs! ) to not be discouraged but be prepared..AND committed! to doing all possible to insure the best health care possible... often it simply means extra PREVENTIVE measures.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

mi_ku_5 said:


> I agree w/ this so much, the original post rubbed me the wrong way too. I've been a member here for years and I was wondering if I was even in the right place. There are many posts that have nothing to do w/ health issues. If you are looking in the health or breeder sub forums of course unhealthy dog are going to come up more often. Especially when discussing puppymills and BYBs.
> 
> For the record my obviously poorly bred Maltese who was adopted from my local Humane Society, is now 11 1/2 years old and (knock on wood) has only had some minor dental issues. As is the Rottweiler I purchased from a BYB almost 5 years ago.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that it's not really too late in this situation. Once someone has their dog all you can say is please buy from better breeder or go w/ rescue next time, but you don't have your puppy yet. I understand your parents are rigid on getting this puppy or *none at all. *I emphasize this b/c that is an option, as unappealing as it sounds. And I'm not saying that's what you should do either, just that there is another option and it isn't too late. (You keep saying otherwise.) Why keep beating a dead horse by continually bringing up the puppymill issue? I don't think there's anything that hasn't been said and the answers aren't going to change. Get your puppy or don't, I'm sure you will be welcome here either way. :thumbsup: If you get her, you now have the advantage of knowing what could go wrong and the possibility of catching it early b/c of all the "negative" replies.



i brought it up because i wanted to hear a positive story now that this is all a done deal :hiding: but i guess i brought it up the wrong way - sorry everyone.  but thank you for all the positive comments now. i'll make sure i don't post again while upset :forgive me: 
once again, i'm sorry everyone and i hope you forgive me.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> While I know it is well-intentioned and I fully support the cause of helping and educating folks about the problems with buying from the "puppy producers" as opposed to ethical breeders, I wish people would temper the over the top claims about the many thousands of dollars in medical bills you can expect from a poorly bred dog. I have friends who have dogs from very reputable places who have also spent many thousands of dollars on their health conditions. At the same time, I have been fortunate enough to share my home with many rescue dogs who were clearly poorly bred but lived well into their teen years. It is *NOT* true that you will automatically have a sick dog if he isn't well bred. It is also *NOT* true that you will get a healthy dog if you get him from a caring breeder.
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly my thoughts. 
I have a neighbor who lost her dog about a year ago and she was wanting a Malt after seeing me walk the girls and interacting with them. We talked about rescue or getting a retiree because she didn't want a pup, I gave her this site so she could look around. After awhile I ran into her again and ask if she had ever decided what she was doing. She said after being on SM she had decided not to get a rescue. She said she read about the thousands of dollars she could expect to spend on a rescue and she was so heartbroken over losing her dog that she couldn't get a rescue Maltese knowing she was opening herself up for more heartbreak. She did get another dog but it wasn't a Malt. She's a great dog mom and I was sad that she changed her mind. 
I also have a friend who suddenly lost her 5 year old Malt a couple of months ago from a "top tier" breeder after spending thousands of dollars trying to save him. She just got her another little boy Malt and once again from a great show breeder. 
You really have no way of knowing what health issues you have ahead of you no matter where your dog comes from or what breed it is. Yes, you stand a much better chance with a good breeder but it doesn't guarantee anything. I think the pain and suffering of puppy mill dogs is a much better argument for not buying from them or pet shops. All a person has to do is watch just one of the videos exposing puppy mills and the conditions these dogs live in and that would convince anyone. 
I hope I haven't offended anyone but I really do worry that there's people who come to SM looking for information and then do not take rescues because they feel bad health and heartache is a sure thing if they do.

Shelby, I know you'll love your pup just like the rest of us love ours. I hope you have many happy healthy years with her. Just take good care of her, make sure she has a good diet and love her. Maltese are wonderful loving little dogs and there's no question she'll love you right back. Keep coming back to SM because there's so much great information and we all need help sometimes. I still learn something new on here everyday.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you so much njdrake. i see what you're saying and i understand. i would rather adopt/rehome/rescue a dog rather than get another puppy - especially if they're from a puppymill. i guess they're like humans, even the smartest, sweetest, healthiest people get sick and even sometimes die..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

njdrake said:


> This is exactly my thoughts.
> I have a neighbor who lost her dog about a year ago and she was wanting a Malt after seeing me walk the girls and interacting with them. We talked about rescue or getting a retiree because she didn't want a pup, I gave her this site so she could look around. After awhile I ran into her again and ask if she had ever decided what she was doing. She said after being on SM she had decided not to get a rescue. She said she read about the thousands of dollars she could expect to spend on a rescue and she was so heartbroken over losing her dog that she couldn't get a rescue Maltese knowing she was opening herself up for more heartbreak. She did get another dog but it wasn't a Malt. She's a great dog mom and I was sad that she changed her mind.
> I also have a friend who suddenly lost her 5 year old Malt a couple of months ago from a "top tier" breeder after spending thousands of dollars trying to save him. She just got her another little boy Malt and once again from a great show breeder.
> You really have no way of knowing what health issues you have ahead of you no matter where your dog comes from or what breed it is. Yes, you stand a much better chance with a good breeder but it doesn't guarantee anything. I think the pain and suffering of puppy mill dogs is a much better argument for not buying from them or pet shops. All a person has to do is watch just one of the videos exposing puppy mills and the conditions these dogs live in and that would convince anyone.
> ...



You make some great points here. I'm going to rethink things and take this into consideration when commenting on this subject in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> To Miss OP,
> Now that that's out of the way. Hmmmm, I see a future foster,
> and advocate in the making. What do you think?


Deb:

You may be right! And who knows . . . 

Shelby - if you are going to college and haven't made any decisions, U of I has an excellent vet school there in Champaign . . . not that any of us would ever try and influence you in that way . . . :innocent:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Deb:
> 
> You may be right! And who knows . . .
> 
> Shelby - if you are going to college and haven't made any decisions, U of I has an excellent vet school there in Champaign . . . not that any of us would ever try and influence you in that way . . . :innocent:



oh sure :innocent: haha  we have actually looked into that. i would love to work with animals (i already volunteer at the humane society), but i also love performing arts... which i would probably have to do on the side  not sure yet! but i will always keep animals in my life - volunteering or working.:thumbsup:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Alice Ana said:


> oh sure :innocent: haha  we have actually looked into that. i would love to work with animals (i already volunteer at the humane society), but i also love performing arts... which i would probably have to do on the side  not sure yet! but i will always keep animals in my life - volunteering or working.:thumbsup:


Okay ... so you could be a vet that sings and dances with her clients!!! :chili:

It's the best of all worlds!!! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Okay ... so you could be a vet that sings and dances with her clients!!! :chili:
> 
> It's the best of all worlds!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> HUGz! Jules



rofl yes!! arty::dothewave::cheer:
i can see it already..... :thumbsup:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Alice Ana said:


> okay thanks to everyone who knows my situation and posted positive things. as for the others who were being rude, no thanks.. sorry. i'm usually a pretty tolerant person and take everyones advice. i've taken as much advice as i can - but i can't control my life! MY PARENTS DO. they won't let me change breeders or say "no" to a cheap dog. SORRY!
> yes, i've been on here for only a month. i've actually spent many hours looking at old threads and recent ones. don't try to tell me what i haven't done. i HAVE listened to everyone and i've been taking all the info very well.
> PLUS, i've posted threads. i didn't ask about how unhealthy everyone's dogs were. i wanted to know positive things too. I CAN'T HELP THAT I'M NOW SUPPORTING A PUPPYMILL. i've already said i'll never buy from a breeder again and my parents will never let me change my choice on this dog. will you stop beating me up about it? why is everyone so negative? only a couple people on here have actually said "at least she'll be in a good home now" instead of saying "you're going to be paying $15,000 in vet bills and then she's going to die." i understand i'll be paying $10,000 a year on her now.
> sorry to be a complete witch, but i keep getting told the same thing over and over and over again that i've already taken in and completely understand. repeating yourself isn't going to help me at all.
> ...


The reason you keep getting the same thing over and over is that you keep bringing it up and starting threads inviting people to comment. If you would like for people to stop "repeating" the negatives about puppymills then stop posting about it. 

If your family has made the irrevocable decision to purchase this pup then you don't need to look to us for either approval or disapproval, let the subject drop. 

This board is full of positive threads and stories about happy healthy malt. If you take the time to read them you will see that far more threads are positive than negative. 

There isn't a person on this board that doesn't wish for you and your puppy a long and healthy life.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ask any question you want 100 times or a 1000 times. who is anyone to tell you different. Your a member here and sometimes we feel insecure or unsure so we ask questions, so ? Some posters don't get that.
I want to say thank you for being so sweet and keep asking questions, whoever doesn't like it, to bad. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I found nemo said:


> Ask any question you want 100 times or a 1000 times. who is anyone to tell you different. Your a member here and sometimes we feel insecure or unsure so we ask questions, so ? Some posters don't get that.
> I want to say thank you for being so sweet and keep asking questions, whoever doesn't like it, to bad. :grouphug::grouphug:


Andrea, I hope you don't think I was trying to discourage her from asking questions. Not at all. My point was that she knows she isn't getting her dog from the best place, since her family is not going to change their mind it's time to move on to other questions. Repeated posts about her breeder are not going to make her a "good" breeder. When she is old enough to make her own decisions she will have the knowledge to make a different one. 

Questions are very important to learning about raising a new puppy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

puppymom said:


> Andrea, I hope you don't think I was trying to discourage her from asking questions. Not at all. My point was that she knows she isn't getting her dog from the best place, since her family is not going to change their mind it's time to move on to other questions. Repeated posts about her breeder are not going to make her a "good" breeder. When she is old enough to make her own decisions she will have the knowledge to make a different one.
> 
> Questions are very important to learning about raising a new puppy.


I was not referring to you at all, please don't think that. I become very frustrated when people come in these threads and are down right nasty, people come here to learn not to be chassis-zed for asking maybe the same question . I know for me I was so nervous when I got Nemo so I can't imagine the OP how scared she is after learning all she has about puppy-mills.
People need to learn how to have patience , it just doesn't bother me when someone is scared and so unsure that they need reassurance constantly.
the OP will be ok once she is settled and once she reads on all the topics on SM, for now everyone should have some tolerance.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I found nemo said:


> I was not referring to you at all, please don't think that. I become very frustrated when people come in these threads and are down right nasty, people come here to learn not to be chassis-zed for asking maybe the same question . I know for me I was so nervous when I got Nemo so I can't imagine the OP how scared she is after learning all she has about puppy-mills.
> People need to learn how to have patience , it just doesn't bother me when someone is scared and so unsure that they need reassurance constantly.
> the OP will be ok once she is settled and once she reads on all the topics on SM, for now everyone should have some tolerance.


I really do agree. Until a person proves they are a troll, I think everyone should welcome them, and do the best they can to answer their questions.

I guarantee that JMM (and some others) might be tired of me asking some of the same training questions over and over. Sometimes it takes me a little longer than others to get it. 

HUGz and Respect! Jules


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

I found nemo said:


> Ask any question you want 100 times or a 1000 times. who is anyone to tell you different. Your a member here and sometimes we feel insecure or unsure so we ask questions, so ? Some posters don't get that.
> I want to say thank you for being so sweet and keep asking questions, whoever doesn't like it, to bad.:grouphug:



thank you  i will stop asking the same questions, sorry. i just can't get them out of my mind and it brings me to ask them again... :[ sorry everyone


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

As someone who has spent tens of thousands in vet bills for very well-bred dogs from responsible, reputable breeders...*sh!t happens*. Breeders are not gods and they can only do what is humanly possible to produce the healthiest pups. 

Personally, I think one of the best bets is getting an adult dog (age 3-4+) from a reputable rescue or breeder. The will be vaccinated, dental done, and any problems addressed and disclosed to you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

jmm said:


> As someone who has spent tens of thousands in vet bills for very well-bred dogs from responsible, reputable breeders...*sh!t happens*. Breeders are not gods and they can only do what is humanly possible to produce the healthiest pups.
> 
> Personally, I think one of the best bets is getting an adult dog (age 3-4+) from a reputable rescue or breeder. The will be vaccinated, dental done, and any problems addressed and disclosed to you.


I totally agree with you 100%, but in this case, from what I have read the deal is done, so what now? She is scared as I was when I found out where Nemo really came from. All we can do is educate and have a little patience when people are just scared, that is all I am asking. Again, not referring to any one person. 
Thank You


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

No need to apologize for asking the same questions. It's A LOT of info to take in and decipher! I mean, heck I forget simple things like what I had for dinner last night! I just chalk it up to being a Mom to 6 kids! :HistericalSmiley:I am constantly reading on here the same threads and Google things that I am not to sure about.

Get you some good books to on Maltese and training. That will help too! In the mean time, you can get a head start by preparing for her arrival. Get her bed, grooming supplies, shampoo, start her wardrobe and some of the just in case items you may need. If you haven't thought about it, look into pet insurance. Or at least a pet emergency savings account. Everyone should do this! or carecredit is great too!

I can't wait to meet Alica Ana!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I found nemo said:


> I totally agree with you 100%, but in this case, from what I have read the deal is done, so what now? She is scared as I was when I found out where Nemo really came from. All we can do is educate and have a little patience when people are just scared, that is all I am asking. Again, not referring to any one person.
> Thank You


:goodpost:


I too didn't do my homework very well so Sammy came from a BYB unfortunately. However, since I've joined the forum, although I don't post as much, I do spend a large portion of my time online reading everything on SM. Thanks to the wonderful people here for taking their time to educate a lot of us on the differences between great breeders, BYB, puppy mills, etc...I know now what to do with my next malt. However, there are also many others that seem to be quick to jump the gun and just downright rude to the newbies. Those harsh words would just make people turn away from this place. 

You're a very well rounded person for someone your age Shelby. Enjoy your baby when you get her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie, who is also from a very reputable show breeder is extremely healthy. She has only had to go to the Vet for her annual check-ups and she's 5 1/2. Her first dental was at 4 -- and, of course, when she was stung by the bee on her nose, she had to be rushed to the vet, but that wasn't a "health" issue.

Tilly who will be 4 in June has also been pretty healthy, especially considering that she's a rescue from a puppy mill situation. She did have HGE at 18 months, but hasn't had any problems since then. Still, I worry what time has in store for her as she matures.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I found nemo said:


> Ask any question you want 100 times or a 1000 times. who is anyone to tell you different. Your a member here and sometimes we feel insecure or unsure so we ask questions, so ? Some posters don't get that.
> I want to say thank you for being so sweet and keep asking questions, whoever doesn't like it, to bad. :grouphug::grouphug:


I agree. I know I would ask a ton of questions if I wasn't so shy.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

We would like to add that what you do after getting your puppy no matter where it comes from is now the most important thing. We have seen too many problems from too many vaccines. Unfornately some of the problems that are surfacing in the Maltese are vaccine related even if the Vet does'nt want to admit it. My advice is ask questions on the vaccines to be given and then find a vet that will give the vaccines you want the dog to have. By not over vaccinating your puppy and feeding a quality diet to your new baby he will be healthier no matter where he came from.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

I have 3 healthy maltese...I love the breed! I would say buy from a good breeder!!!! I haven't had any health issues...

angie


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pictures of your new baby, Shelby. And I know she will be so loved in her new forever home. :thumbsup:


----------

